# Helix P Six Ultimate is coming.



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Does anybody know what the new features are going to be? I can't wait to see the specs.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Wow that looks awesome


----------



## Bagziga (11 mo ago)

The first company to make a Bluetooth controllable DSP with an Android Auto compatible app gets my money. I'm not sure if that's realistic to ever expect to see but I sure would like it. 

It should be interesting to see what's Ultimate about this. I haven't been keeping up with the industry. What's a typical time frame between teasers and more detailed product unveilings?


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Bagziga said:


> The first company to make a Bluetooth controllable DSP with an Android Auto compatible app gets my money. I'm not sure if that's realistic to ever expect to see but I sure would like it.
> 
> It should be interesting to see what's Ultimate about this. I haven't been keeping up with the industry. What's a typical time frame between teasers and more detailed product unveilings?


Coming this summer.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bagziga said:


> The first company to make a Bluetooth controllable DSP with an Android Auto compatible app gets my money. I'm not sure if that's realistic to ever expect to see but I sure would like it.
> 
> It should be interesting to see what's Ultimate about this. I haven't been keeping up with the industry. What's a typical time frame between teasers and more detailed product unveilings?


Bluetooth controllable, helix is releasing the update for the bt hd card that will allow tuning via Bluetooth. But, android auto, I don't think that's happening for any dsp company. I don't think that's even feasible


----------



## Joniks (Sep 17, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> But, android auto, I don't think that's happening for any dsp company. I don't think that's even feasible


Doubt it as well, google does have pretty strict rules for AA enabled apps, tuning app is big no no currently.

I guess in theory they could enable all apps when parking break is on, but that would just make all people to short the wire with ground and enjoy YouTube while driving, so i would bet my monies that is not happening ever.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Joniks said:


> Doubt it as well, google does have pretty strict rules for AA enabled apps, tuning app is big no no currently.
> 
> I guess in theory they could enable all apps when parking break is on, but that would just make all people to short the wire with ground and enjoy YouTube while driving, so i would bet my monies that is not happening ever.


Oh you mean tuning from AA? Yeah, never happening. At least natively.


----------



## Stoopalini (Apr 16, 2021)

SkizeR said:


> Bluetooth controllable, helix is releasing the update for the bt hd card that will allow tuning via Bluetooth. But, android auto, I don't think that's happening for any dsp company. I don't think that's even feasible


Any idea when this is coming? 

So it'll allow a Windows PC (or tablet, etc ...) to connect VIA BT, enabling you to use PC TOOLS to tune over wireless?


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

The BT HD card is out for the DSP.3s but the V5 of the PC-Tools is not out yet, and you need that software for BT tuning.


----------



## cathul (Jul 2, 2018)

Is Tuning via bluetooth a new thing? Mosconi does this for years.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

I hope they come out with a V-Twelve Ultimate as well, with at least 120watts per channel and other useful tuning features!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

cathul said:


> Is Tuning via bluetooth a new thing? Mosconi does this for years.


Good luck getting it to stay connected lol. 
Regardless, I'll always be tuning via USB.


----------



## Bagziga (11 mo ago)

Good information, thanks everyone! I figured it was wishful thinking to believe we'd ever be able to adjust the DSP with an Android Auto app. I'd love a feature like that but I understand why it won't happen.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> Good luck getting it to stay connected lol.
> Regardless, I'll always be tuning via USB.


Yup, same here. I've always found the bluetooth 'tuning' sorta gimmicky. Unless I need literally change one setting, I'd never use a phone or bluetooth for real tuning.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Anyone who is serious about their system does not tune with a phone. Once you use REW and have a big parametric EQ on a laptop... well lets just say trying to do it on a phone is extremely ridiculous.. it can be done.. I have done it with my Alpine DSP.. but it takes way longer and the features are sometimes limited versus the full software on Windows. 


Also.. does anyone know anything about this new Helix unit having more power? I would be pleased if they were able to have it make 100-120 watts at 4 ohms and 2 ohms.. like a constant power.


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

The thought of tuning on an Android phone gives me flashbacks of tuning an Alpine H700.


----------



## cathul (Jul 2, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> Good luck getting it to stay connected lol.
> Regardless, I'll always be tuning via USB.


Never had a problem with the Mosconi amps and bluetooth.
It's not flacky like the Rockford Fosgate DSR1. Quite the contrary tbh. I even did a firmware update recently via bluetooth without any problems.
But yeah, if you have an USB cable that is long enough, then i would always prefer USB myself, but i never could be arsed to source such a cable. 

And to the others... you don't tune a Mosconi DSP via bluetooth on a handheld device, but with the exact same software as you do via USB, i.e. on your Laptop.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

cathul said:


> Never had a problem with the Mosconi amps and bluetooth.
> It's not flacky like the Rockford Fosgate DSR1. Quite the contrary tbh. I even did a firmware update recently via bluetooth without any problems.
> But yeah, if you have an USB cable that is long enough, then i would always prefer USB myself, but i never could be arsed to source such a cable.
> 
> And to the others... you don't tune a Mosconi DSP via bluetooth on a handheld device, but with the exact same software as you do via USB, i.e. on your Laptop.



I have to use an active USB cable on the helix once you get over a certain distance.. I like the TrippLite active/powered usb cord. TrippLite makes decent quality products compared to some of the no name generic ones you find on Amazon.. 

You can even plug it into a non active usb cord already ran and make it work if you have one giving you issues like cutting out or saying "device not recognized" on Windows..


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Also.. does anyone know anything about this new Helix unit having more power? I would be pleased if they were able to have it make 100-120 watts at 4 ohms and 2 ohms.. like a constant power.
[/QUOTE]
It makes 120w @ 4 ohms and 240w @ 2 ohms. What is your question?


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

619Tundra said:


> Also.. does anyone know anything about this new Helix unit having more power? I would be pleased if they were able to have it make 100-120 watts at 4 ohms and 2 ohms.. like a constant power.


It makes 120w @ 4 ohms and 240w @ 2 ohms. What is your question?
[/QUOTE]

that was my question! Holy freaking crap that’s perfect! I can’t wait to see testing on it, that’s more power than I expected… can’t believe that’s possible


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

cman said:


> It makes 120w @ 4 ohms and 240w @ 2 ohms. What is your question?


that was my question! Holy freaking crap that’s perfect! I can’t wait to see testing on it, that’s more power than I expected… can’t believe that’s possible
[/QUOTE]
the P Six has always had this much power...


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> the P Six has always had this much power...


oh, shoot - I’ve been thinking this was an 8 channel - you’re right, LOL


well, at least we’ll be able to use the conductor


----------



## DriverDaily (May 1, 2021)

Finally, I can use the Conductor with a P Six instead of the janky potentiometers I've soldered together.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Joniks said:


> I guess in theory they could enable all apps when parking break is on, but that would just make all people to short the wire with ground and enjoy YouTube while driving, so i would bet my monies that is not happening ever.


I don't know why that "safety feature" still exists, people just use their phone for the stuff they shouldn't be doing while behind the wheel.


----------



## Joniks (Sep 17, 2018)

ckirocz28 said:


> I don't know why that "safety feature" still exists, people just use their phone for the stuff they shouldn't be doing while behind the wheel.


I believe it's due to law and regulations in many countries, safety first.

What i next say likely sound bit cruel, but the fact is some people are so stupid, that if the headunit allows them to watch movie while driving they think it's fine to do so, and i believe this is the only reason why such easy to bypass safety features exist, if the company behind the headunit gets sued after crash that takes human lives because someone did not pay attention to the road/traffic, they can use it as their defense, "user must have bypassed our safety measures".


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

619Tundra said:


> Also.. does anyone know anything about this new Helix unit having more power? I would be pleased if they were able to have it make 100-120 watts at 4 ohms and 2 ohms.. like a constant power.


It makes 120w @ 4 ohms and 240w @ 2 ohms. What is your question?
[/QUOTE]

Hey mate do you mean to say the new p six ultimate will be making exactly the same output as the existing model? 

So chances are the ultimate will basically be a P Six with ACO features and a AKM Dac instead of Burr Brown?

In that case for new buyer I could see why one would prefer an Ultimate but for an existing P Six owner that wouldnt be a strong enough improvement to considering replacing it, atleast not for me.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

audiocholic said:


> It makes 120w @ 4 ohms and 240w @ 2 ohms. What is your question?


Hey mate do you mean to say the new p six ultimate will be making exactly the same output as the existing model? 

So chances are the ultimate will basically be a P Six with ACO features and a AKM Dac instead of Burr Brown?

In that case for new buyer I could see why one would prefer an Ultimate but for an existing P Six owner that wouldnt be a strong enough improvement to considering replacing it, atleast not for me.
[/QUOTE]
We don't know what the new specs are.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

This is very interesting. Any ideas when the specs will be released?


----------



## micky (Apr 6, 2020)

I hope it is bridgeable.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

micky said:


> I hope it is bridgeable.


probably wont be. 120 watts at 4 ohms is plenty (learn to set your gain structure properly and 120 is more than you think), especially for someone looking for a small form factor dsp amplifier.


----------



## micky (Apr 6, 2020)

The intent is for a simplistic 5 speaker system. If done properly there isn't need for more when building for SQ.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

micky said:


> The intent is for a simplistic 5 speaker system. If done properly there isn't need for more when building for SQ.


You don't even know what the product really is yet. How would you know what its intent is?
hint - its intent isn't just what you think


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Intent is prior to content.


----------



## micky (Apr 6, 2020)

When I first say I hope the amp is bridgeable, then I mention a 5 speaker set up for a six channel amp, the intent would be me using a six channel amp on five speakers, hence the reason I wanted it bridgeable my first post.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

If they don't drastically change how the amp is constructed from the ground up, then it won't be bridgeable. To put it shortly, the current one is internally really a 12-channel amp bridged to 6 channels. Meaning they can get high efficiency/lots of power in a tiny footprint. But it can't be bridged (again) since it already is. Same for the V series amps.


----------



## MME1122 (Dec 27, 2019)

I'd like to see a V eight with a bit more power. Maybe 2 higher powered channels, 120W each like the P six has, and the rest the same at 75W.


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

Increasing power from 75w to 120w should net a gain of roughly 2 dbs. Doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

Assuming power specs are the same or close to the current P6, you could always pair it with a dual 2 ohm sub for a 5 speaker system.


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Ok I'll chime in a bit on the V Eight "lack of power" issue. I've got one, about a year now and never thought it was lacking but didn't think it was power packed either. Seeing @SkizeR mention so many times about the importance of proper gain structure and thought how do you do that with this all in one. So i reached out to him about it and he graciously offered to help me. The letters are immediately coming out of my mouth O M G! What a freaking difference! I now understand what he meant and let me tell you, at least with my speakers, this little thing isn't short for power at all! 

Thank you Nick! For taking the time to explain and show me the true possibilities of this amp! 

Sorry it's off topic a bit but I can say 75 watts (or 120 in the P Six) is more power than you think! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

@THX0849 are you able to share your learnings with the forum?


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

THX0849 said:


> Ok I'll chime in a bit on the V Eight "lack of power" issue. I've got one, about a year now and never thought it was lacking but didn't think it was power packed either. Seeing @SkizeR mention so many times about the importance of proper gain structure and thought how do you do that with this all in one. So i reached out to him about it and he graciously offered to help me. The letters are immediately coming out of my mouth O M G! What a freaking difference! I now understand what he meant and let me tell you, at least with my speakers, this little thing isn't short for power at all!
> 
> Thank you Nick! For taking the time to explain and show me the true possibilities of this amp!
> 
> ...



especially if you get speakers with high sensitivity. There are several, and you have to stay vigilant about the 2.83v @ 4 ohm (2 watt) versus true one watt SPL specifications… but there are several drivers with 88db+ at one watt sensitivity and you’ll notice modeling them in WinISD that they will reach loud volume levels at about 20w power as opposed to 100w power like some other drivers a few db less sensitive.

so as long as you stay with drivers that carry a decent sensitivity, you’ll be in good hands.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Always happy to help. All ya gotta do is ask


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> Always happy to help. All ya gotta do is ask


Not sure if you mean me...but once I redo my install I'll be reaching out for sure


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I helped him remotely because it was easier than trying to explain it on the phone. Plus I also wanted to make sure it was set up right before I was blamed for something blowing. Thankfully I did it this way because with a particular setting he had, things wouldn't have worked out well for him lol.


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Thank you again Nick, driving to work this morning was a very different experience thanks to you and your efforts. And yes, thankfully by doing it remotely you were able to see a setting i had would have probably blown one of my speakers! Knowledge is power they say and it shows. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## INFRNL (Feb 19, 2021)

Is the current P six DSP MK2 still available or has it been discontinued because the Ultimate is coming? P Six is all I would probably need; just running a 2 way component set (Focal Flax PS 165 FXE) and subs. I don't care about the rear speakers, its in a crewcab F350 and I just run the factory rears off the HU. 

I thought about separate amp and DSP, but this seems like a more viable option.

Does anyone know what the expected release date is, or just some time this summer?


----------



## andr.shmi (8 mo ago)

Audiotec Fischer have not yet disclosed the details. But it looks like the new P-SIX has at least 10 DSP-managed channels instead of 8 channels in previous versions


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

They disclosed the details at the Emma finals last month: 




View attachment 332383










Helix DSP PRO mk3 and P SIX DSP ULTIMATE specs (updated...


Hey guys, I got one of my friends who is attending the EMMA Euro finals right now, to go to the Audiotec Fischer stand and see if he found some info on these upcoming products, since people (and myself) are curious about this. He just did, so these pics are taken 15 mins ago :) P Six...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

Psix DSP Ultimate : more info, inlcuding a preview of DSP Software version 5.0
6x125 watts. wow!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Any release date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andr.shmi (8 mo ago)

AKM starts shipping new chips in the third quarter. I think the first shipments will begin in early autumn


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Any release date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think September 2022


----------



## andr.shmi (8 mo ago)

HELIX P SIX DSP ULTIMATE


6-channel High-Res amplifier with integrated, digital 12-channel signal processor | 6 x 120 Watts @ 4 Ω




www.audiotec-fischer.de





A/D, D/A are still BurrBrown...

AVAILABLE NEXT WEEK


----------



## SeaBeef (6 mo ago)




----------



## SeaBeef (6 mo ago)

andr.shmi said:


> A/D, D/A are still BurrBrown...


That slightly cold, slightly chocolatey sound signature…


----------



## wrxkyle (Feb 8, 2011)

i would love to see them do p8 with 1 120/240 watt channel pair and then 6 60/120 channels. throw some 2-3 ohm midbasses in and then still have more than enough juice for the midrange and treble as well as rear fill and or center if you're into that.


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

SeaBeef said:


> That slightly cold, slightly chocolatey sound signature…


how would you describe helix with AKM’s sound signature?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrHarris said:


> how would you describe helix with AKM’s sound signature?


just a question to your question.. do people tend to actually trust strangers on the internet?


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> just a question to your question.. do people tend to actually trust strangers on the internet?


Depends on the situation but that guys description to me was something I personally could relate with, so yes my follow up question to his description of wanting his take on another D/A chip, particularly the only other option that I am interested i purchasing of that the Helix line of DSP and DSP / amplifiers use. I am familiar with AKM’s sound but not bur brown from home audio. I just wanted to see if his description for the AKM was something I could also relate to, as only by then, would I know whether his description of the bur browns sound signature would be personally taken with serious weight.

I actually try not to ask things for no reason, but unfortunately I do have a lot of questions in general they are frankly not very commonly spoken about, due to possibly the fact that I am not as intuitive as others and I therefore potentially over complicate simple steps that many just move right along without worry, in the process never mentioning the fine details on how to do something or how something works or whatever. But in this particular case, regarding your question of curiosity, this was a genuine question that I do hope he responds to. 

On a side note, I will be going through you to purchase the Helix P Six Ultimate…will probably need some recommendations for accessories to make my install in my Jeep Cherokee trailhawk without buying stuff that is redundant or wasteful. Have a good weekend, cheers.


----------



## SeaBeef (6 mo ago)

MrHarris said:


> how would you describe helix with AKM’s sound signature?


Sorry it was a joke (Burr = cold, Brown = chocolate)


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

The P Six Ultimate is now here.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

<.004 thd.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Has anyone revealed a price in the US?


----------



## sippy2 (Jun 2, 2014)

My local dealer quoted me 100 more than a mk2 on a preorder.


----------



## cathul (Jul 2, 2018)

Around 1500,-- € in Germany.


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

How much is this in usd? Where do I buy it from? Google search doesn’t help much


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks to have MRSP at 10990nok in Norway = $1055 USD, and that includes 25% sales tax. 









Helix P SIX DSP Ultimate - bassbrothers.no


Helix 6-kanals forsterker m/12-kanals DSP HELIX P SIX DSP Ultimate P SIX DSP Ultimate 6-kanals forsterkeren leverer enorm kraft og sofistikert DSP-teknologi i perfekt harmoni. Opp til 285W RMS per kanal i 2 Ohm og integrert 12-kanals signalprosessor med dobbel prosessorkraft garanterer en...




www.bassbrothers.no


----------



## SeaBeef (6 mo ago)

MrHarris said:


> How much is this in usd? Where do I buy it from? Google search doesn’t help much


In Australia RRP of $2499AU which is a little over $1600USD


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrHarris said:


> How much is this in usd? Where do I buy it from? Google search doesn’t help much


If you need help finding an authorized dealer, shoot me a message. If you do not have one, I can help you out on getting one.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> If you need help finding an authorized dealer, shoot me a message. If you do not have one, I can help you out on getting one.


I know you're always in the loop... Have these began shipping, yet? My local dealer has yet to see one.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BEAVER said:


> I know you're always in the loop... Have these began shipping, yet? My local dealer has yet to see one.


They had one batch but sold out quick. New batch coming relatively soon. I have a few on order.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Anybody heard any details on P One MK2? I heard October... I am curious about what changes may come


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking at the specs alone, only difference is that they now have specified the internal D/A converter to be a BurrBrown 32bit. Don't know if that is a change, they didn't specify it on the mk1. 

Same maximum power output.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

haakono said:


> Looking at the specs alone, only difference is that they now have specified the internal D/A converter to be a BurrBrown 32bit. Don't know if that is a change, they didn't specify it on the mk1.
> 
> Same maximum power output.
> 
> View attachment 348334


this is the old model.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> this is the old model.



Look again:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

haakono said:


> Look again:
> 
> View attachment 348366


oh, duh. I thought this was the P Six since its the P Six thread lol


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

haakono said:


> Looking at the specs alone, only difference is that they now have specified the internal D/A converter to be a BurrBrown 32bit. Don't know if that is a change, they didn't specify it on the mk1.
> 
> Same maximum power output.
> 
> View attachment 348334




Looks like they added a 21hz subsonic filter that can be turned on or off... honestly thats kind of stupid the reason I like the amp is because it is free of all crossovers - If someone is spending over $1000 on a subwoofer amplifier they damn well better have a DSP... 

I hope the internals have been upgraded or something.. it was such a masterpiece I am not sure how they would improve on it.. but I guess we will have to wait for a gut shot...


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

cman said:


> Looks like they added a 21hz subsonic filter that can be turned on or off... honestly thats kind of stupid the reason I like the amp is because it is free of all crossovers - If someone is spending over $1000 on a subwoofer amplifier they damn well better have a DSP...
> 
> I hope the internals have been upgraded or something.. it was such a masterpiece I am not sure how they would improve on it.. but I guess we will have to wait for a gut shot...



Distortion was cut in half, that's not insignificant.


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> They had one batch but sold out quick. New batch coming relatively soon. I have a few on order.


price?


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> oh, duh. I thought this was the P Six since its the P Six thread lol


Had a buddy of mine take some sneak peek photos at the Euro finals of upcoming products  


Pretty similar, but I thought of the P Two when I commented on DA converter (and digital input). 😁 

The P Two had this, the P One did not (only with add-on module), so one difference between mk1 and mk2 is digital input as standard.


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

So who's running these and what do you think?

Also is there any issues with using two of these together? Latency issues? I remember seeing some DSP's that can be linked together to essentially operate as one but I don't think these can.


----------

